# Driver Avialable on Long Island



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

Just got rid of my landscaping business and truck as I recently started going back to flight school. Looking for a driving position, 5 years experience running my own company with 8 commercial accounts and another driver. I will be available during storms and the days following because we can't fly in bad weather obviously, so that will not be an issue. Shoot me a private message and we can talk.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*driver*

we have positions in and around NYC; let us know if interested.

Brian
The Natural Landscape 508-466-8246


----------



## bigalandson (Oct 13, 2011)

Contact me at 5167327323. I have work in Nassau and western Suffolk. Thanks Al


----------



## Birdturd9726 (Feb 22, 2008)

give me a call at 631-335-4058


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

I am available to drive again, if anyone is interested get in touch!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You just got three separate phone numbers, why should they contact you? You're the one looking for work, you call them! Geez.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

Harleyjeff;1755594 said:


> You just got three separate phone numbers, why should they contact you? You're the one looking for work, you call them! Geez.


lol ohhh is that how it works? Like calling them wasn't the first thing I did how many months ago with countless calls? Nobody got back to me hence why Im posting for other options at this point, but thanks...


----------



## A6A6 (Oct 15, 2013)

What rates you guys paying and do any offer insurance for subcontractors


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

every time you talk its like wasps in my head


----------

